# RIP Dakota



## DellaDog (Jan 16, 2011)

It has been a year today since I lost my best friend. Life has not been the same since. RIP Dakota.


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

i'm sorry for your loss. i hope that the memories of dakota stay with you forever and that you can find some comfort in those memories despite the sadness you are feeling now. best wishes. may your sweet dog rest in peace.


----------



## DellaDog (Jan 16, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thank you. Yes, I have many good memories of him and he will always be in my thoughts. He was the best dog I have ever had and I was lucky to have him.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

I know just how you feel. It has been over a year since I lost Remo and I still cry every single day. Part of my heart has been yanked right out of my chest. Please know you are not alone. Some wounds take much longer to heal than others.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Even though we lost our last gsd Omy 4 yrs ago I still miss her desperately. She was the best dog that ever lived, just as Dakota was. We're lucky to have had them in our lives


----------

